# We've been raising tads wrong



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

Who would have thought this would work but apparently it does haha only the British


BBC News - Exotic frogs reared in redbush tea in Gloucestershire


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Most of us here in the UK have known about this for a good while now, and I even know a couple of folks who use it for their tadpole tea.

It is apparently far superior to the likes of Indian Almond leaves and as the article says its full of antibacterial/fungal properties.

I found a write up about it last year sometime, I'll see if I can find it.

Best regards,
Richie


----------



## EPI (Dec 22, 2009)

...rooibos tea. Very interesting. I like to drink this tea but never thought about to use it this way...
Thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Interesting. My company does a Rooibos. I've thought about using tea leaves for various froggy things. May have to try this.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Rooibos is by far my favorite tea to drink. It never would have crossed my mind that it could be used for anything else (though, the tadpole tea I'm using now is working well enough that I don't see any reason to mess around with the recipe...)


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

i have been using this in my tadpole tea for years. I also put it in my filter-compartments along with some catappa leaves


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

I stumbled on this article and that it was extremely interesting since I myself drink this tea on almost a daily basis.

It makes sense but then the question I would pose is why can't other antimicrobial teas be used. Like mint or Yarrow for instance they both have antimicrobial properties so would those work as well?

Great idea though to help keep the germs away from our little babies


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey PB! We have an awesome Rooibos. Hit me up if you want a sample. And of course anyone else too. Free samples to SLC locals only though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is another variation on the humic acids found in the other versions of tadpole teas... Humic acids (which is a wide group and includes tannins) all have some level of antimicrobial activity but people often assume that means it prevents all microbes from being able to function well in that enviroment. This is not the case..... 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

thadmy said:


> I stumbled on this article and that it was extremely interesting since I myself drink this tea on almost a daily basis.
> 
> It makes sense but then the question I would pose is why can't other antimicrobial teas be used. Like mint or Yarrow for instance they both have antimicrobial properties so would those work as well?
> 
> Great idea though to help keep the germs away from our little babies


I would strongly suggest finding out which "antimicrobials" are found in the different herbs before trying them since some of them use saponins and glycosides as thier antimicrobial molecules. Both of these are likely to make the tadpoles fairly unhappy (and some saponins are known for thier toxicity for fish....) 

Ed


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll send ya a PM in a little bit. Thanks so much!


----------

